# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  jel rano za ppd? hitno mi je!

## clumsy mom

Kuma mi se porodila u sredu i rodila preslatku devojčicu. malopre smo se vratili iz posete i sem što sam totalni rascmolj zbog malene prilično sam tužna i zbog stanja u kome nalazim kumu.

Prvo joj je dete. Rodila na carski. Jako željena i jedva dočekana beba. Očekivala sam sve samo ne ovo. Zateli smo kumu u suzama i praktično nije ni prestajala plakati sve vreme. Zbog rane ne može dizati malenu nakon sisanja pa mala bljucka. Inače beba ima pravi ritam - danju spava (naročito kad su posete) a noću plače i nacicava.

Elem, cicala je kad smo došli a onda naravno zaspala. Onda je malo bljucnula, pa krenula da se grči. Ja sam je podigla na par minuta pa se smirila. Nakon par minuta u ležećem se zagrcnula pa smo se opet uzeli i nunali jedno vreme. Pa je opet vraćena pored mame da bi se iskijala nekoliko puta. Pa je opet krenula da se grči, ja je opet podigla i na kraju je podrignula, zaspala pa se u snu i ukakila. Onako ukakana je svojoj kumi dala par prelepih osmeha. Dakle, prava mala standardna lepotica.

Mama je doživljavala šokove pri svakom podrigivanju i zagrcnjivanju, (mm takođe), molila me da je malo držim jer je sirotu niko ne uzima, plakala je sve vreme jer ne može izdržati nacicavanje...da imamo vezu i ja nemam decu garant bi me naterala da ostanem sa njom dok dama ne napuni 18 godina

U međuvremenu je naišla sestra i krenula sa pričom: ''Kritikujte kumu, samo plače, tvrdi da ne voli svoje dete...'' i sve u tom fazonu. Iskreno, žao mi je što je kuma u tom stanju i rado bih joj pomogla. A još je sama u sobi, vikend, noću ne spava...

Šta bi je moglo oraspoložiti? Tranzistor, sms-ovanje, još jedna porodilja u sobi, neki lek...? Baš sam tužna zbog nje...

----------


## rinama

Mislim da sav njen problem leži u ljudima koji je okružuju. Ili nek joj pomognu ili neka se svi maknu. Neznam s kim živi? Di joj je muž? Ko je sestra? Zakaj je rekla da ju "kritikujte"?
Moja je obitelj bila baš naporna pa znam kak to izgleda.

----------


## japanka

ja sam skužila da je još u bolnici...
ako je tako, neka zatraži psihologa, ili zatražite vi.

----------


## clumsy mom

Da, još uvek je u bolnici (od juče na poluintenzivnoj). 'Sestra' je akušerska sestra. 

Čula sam se sa kumom i rekla mu da joj odnese barem mp3 player pa neka sluša radio ili omiljenu muziku i malo se opusti. Kaže da mu nije tražila ali neka joj on svejedno odnese pa ona neka ga koristi ako joj paše. Ionako je sama u sobi i nikome ne smeta.  

Znam da joj nije lako (i ja sam četvrti dan nakon poroda preplakala mm-u na telefonu - možda ima neke veze i sa tim brojem) i tako bih joj rado pomogla  :/

----------


## clumsy mom

Požurih...Akušerska je onako kroz šalu rekla da je kritikujemo jer govori kako ne voli malu, kako bi najradije da je odnesu negde da je ne čuje, traži da je prebace na adaptirano jer joj je užasno teško dojiti...

Pričaću sutra i sa njom (sestrom) jer je poznajem pa mi je lako doći do nje ali ona će opet raditi tek u utorak pa ne vidim neke pomoći od nje. jedino da alarmira ostale koleginice da je malo češće obilaze i pomažu joj mada sve one jedva čekaju da majka izađe iz intenzivne pa da joj uvale bebu i dolaze samo da dele terapiju i kupaju bebu

----------


## Fidji

Krasna "podrška" osoblja, šale su totalno neumjesne.

Njoj samo treba da je netko sasluša i utješi, bit će bolje kad dođe doma.
Nazovi je često i samo slušaj, reci da će biti lakše.

----------


## bauba

Njoj je preteško u bolnici. Osoblje-nula bodova. Nimalo joj ne olakšavaju.
Nekim ženama nakon carskog zaista treba pomoć osoblja duže nego nakon vaginalnog poroda. Ja se nisam osjećala kao da sam rodila već kao da sam operirana-osobitno zbog njihovog tretmana. 

Još prvo dijete.. pojma nema što može očekivati od tako malog bebea.. pa sama u sobi(PS: što bi ja dala da sam tada bila sama u sobi...)-ako je malo nesigurna-brrrrrrrrrr.
Ma izvuci iz nje što je muči i TI to ako treba reci osoblju jer je ona u šoku od bolnice-ziher.

----------


## clumsy mom

Uhhh...ovako...Ona je druga žena našem venčanom kumu. Nismo baš bliske ...mislim, ne ono da se ne gotivimo ali je kum tek 2 godine sa njom a sa bivšom je bio u braku 8 pa se ona i ustručava malo predamnom jer sam ja još uvek u kontaktu i sa prvom kumom (to što su se oni razveli je njihova stvar). Ja kuma jako jako jako volim, nju smo prihvatili kao da ni ne postoji prva kuma a ovu malu lepoticu smo jedva dočekali s obzirom da kum sa prvom ženom nije imao dece. Ali svejedno se ona nekako ustručava...

Mm nije za to da opet idem u posetu dok ne izađe iz bolnice (citat:''da je ne gušimo'' kraj citata) pa ću najverovatnije sve odraditi preko kuma ili izboksovati barem još jednu posetu. Ona je stvarno preplašena, pod jakim stresom, još je i sva u nekakvoj drhtavici za koju lekari kažu da je normalna (a kako non-stop plače nije ni čudo da drhti)...Još je sreća da se ova mala prvi put zagrcnula baš kad sam ja bila tu da priskočim inače ne zna šta bi radila. Mislim, opšta provala suza kad joj je mleko krenulo na nosić - objasni ti njoj takvoj da se to dešava i da je normalno, jedva mm i ona nađoše maramicu da joj obrišem nosić a vatene štapiće sam morala sam da tražim....ma njoj niko nije ni rekao da je mora dizati da podrigne nakon podoja a ona jadna pojma nema...

Baš sam sva izmešanih osećanja... Topim se kad pomislim na onu prekrasnu štrucu a onda se stavim i u kožu majke pa mi raspoloženje splasne  :/

----------


## japanka

ja ti ponovno predlažem psihologa, dok je u bolnici

----------


## piplica

Ovo me podsjetilo na jednu osobu koja je bila toliko izignorirana na babinjačama iako je bila u pravoj PPD, stalno uplakana i molila za pomoć, da je na kraju iz očaja rekla sestrama da će, ako joj ne pomognu, baciti dijete kroz prozor :shock: . 
Poslije toga su se svi trgnuli, poslali joj psihologa i pomagali danju i noću.
To je bilo davno i ta je beba sada punoljetna, ali njena priča mi se baš usjekla u pamćenje.
Neko treba ozbiljno porazgovarati sa osobljem na odjelu, njoj je pomoć sada zaista potrebna.

----------


## mikka

njoj psihologa, a neku sestru nagovoriti da se povremeno pobrine za bebicu, da ju prosece, podrigne itd. ako je moguce, a?

----------


## clumsy mom

Sinoc sam zvala kuma pre nego sto joj je otisao u posetu i savetovala ga da zamoli (ili potkupi) sestre da malenu odnesu u boks i donose joj je samo na podoje preko noci. Posto je kum bio sa njom skoro do ponoci (lepote malog grada i prijatelja ginekologa) i malena je bila sa njima pa joj je on pomagao oko podizanja za podrigivanje i malecka je fino cicala i nije bljuckala. Oko ponoci su je odneli i donosili je u 3 na podoj a onda joj je vratili u 6h. Kuma se mnogo bolje oseca, odspavala je malo i ohrabrila se da je jedini problem kod bljuckanja bilo nepodizanje nakon podoja.

Svejedno, kum dolazi po mene na posao u 14h i bicemo oboje tamo dokle god traje poseta (mislim da je do 16h). Ja cu malo zabavljati malu damu dok se njih dvoje malo ispricaju. Nosim joj i par knjizica koje sam ja dobila u porodilistu vezanih za dojenje i negu i upoznavanje mama sa svojim tek rodjenm bebama, stampam joj neke tekstove o baby bluesu i o novorodjencadi pa valjda pregura do srede kad bi trebale da izadju iz bolnice. Kuci je cekaju svekiji (koji su btw divni sa 10-omesecnom cerkicom njihovog mladjeg sina), muz a i kuma ce uskakati ako zatreba   :Heart:  

Hvala vam puno! Javljacu sta se desava!

----------


## Felix

super, clumsy! blago tvojoj kumi sto te ima  :Heart:

----------


## summer

I, kako su kuma i ljepotica?   :Love:

----------


## lelita

evo i mene zanima kako mama i bebica.

----------

